# Thinking of adopting her..



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

This little girl needs a new home. Just wondering what y'all think? Is she purebred? The current owner said she is registered with APRI? What does this mean? The owner can not keep her no longer bc of school/work and pregnancy..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at those big sweet eyes, OMD you should snap her right up. Look at that face!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but she looks all Maltese to me! She is adorable, and if you have an open home and heart to give her a forever home, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I will know more Friday bc she is 3 hrs away! Thanks for the input gals


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

She has such beautiful big eyes ....you should snatch her up right away..


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lisa Marie, how could you even ask? Look at those eyes; they melt you - go for it. What if she's not Maltese, she is adorable and looks like she does have some Malt in her. APRI - could it stand for American Poodle Rescue, Inc? Just a guess. She might have a smidge of Poodle in her (wavy hair) but she's precious - snap that girl up!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is pretty! If you've got the time and can afford two, then meet her and decide if she's for you. She has got such pretty eyes!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

APRI is a registry puppy mills use. Where are you considering getting this girl from?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

APRI stands for America's Pet Registry Inc.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww, she's precious. Who cares if she's purebred! If she needs a home and you've got a home that fits her, that's all that matters! I hope this person is not asking for a "rehoming fee" though. She should be grateful that you're giving her a loving home and that should be enough! Keep us posted!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I hope this person is not asking for a "rehoming fee" though. She should be grateful that you're giving her a loving home and that should be enough!


Exactly--if she's free or she has an adoption fee that includes spaying, that's fine and reasonable. But the mention of APRI makes me nervous!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks very cute - to me either a mix of Maltese and poodle or bichon. Never heard of NPRI - looks like it might just be an organization that makes money selling registrations. Please be careful with adopting her. My neighbor recently "adopted" a dog from a woman who said she had to give up (rehome)her beloved dog. She sent photos of her in her home and went on about how much she loved her and what a part of her family the dog was. She did charge her a few hundred dollars. Turns out she was a broker for a mill. The dog was petrified of people, never walked on a leash in her life, and is costing her thousands of dollars in behavioral issues and training. I used to be more trusting but lately, not so much. My neighbor is heartbroken that she ended up supporting a puppy mill with this rehoming. I wish she had gone with a reputable rescue instead.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks like she really needs a loving and stable home. Honestly I can't imagine she is being cared for properly based on the fact that even her tail is shaved. Poor little one. She looks like she is probably purebred, though obviously not from a reputable breeder. But, whether she is purebred or not shouldn't matter to you if you are truly wanting to adopt a dog in need. Hopefully you are either going through a legitimate rescue group or getting her for free.

I'm already in love with those big eyes! She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd recommend some caution--find out something more from the rescue organization or individual who is offering her for adoption.

Like others, I've heard that the APRI is a registry created by commercial breeders and membership and registration with that organization is no assurance of anything! I think they "register" breeds that aren't recognized by anybody but themselves--mixes with fancy names. 

The dog itself may be a sweetie, hopefully is in reasonable health, but there's a better chance of that being true if you are dealing with a reputable rescue or individual and not a puppymill "helper".

Edited to add: She sure is cute, although I think her ears are too long to be a purebred Maltese. Could be poodle in the mix?


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I am being very cautious.. But my better judgement is telling me this may not happen. Bc she is asking for a $150 rehoming fee but, she told me she is talking to a few others and I think she is gonna give her to the "higher bidder" I told her by Friday if she has not found her a home then to contact me so I can meet them. Louie really wants a playmate but, I have read all the threads about puppy mills etc. so I may hold out to just save up for another fluff baby before Xmas gift to me and Louie? 💗


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Her eyes pull at my heart. if I were looking to adopt, I would be getting her. I would not care about the letters after her name, just that I would be taking her from a house that didn't want her, into a loving home. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> She looks like she really needs a loving and stable home. Honestly I can't imagine she is being cared for properly based on the fact that even her tail is shaved. Poor little one. She looks like she is probably purebred, though obviously not from a reputable breeder. But, whether she is purebred or not shouldn't matter to you if you are truly wanting to adopt a dog in need. Hopefully you are either going through a legitimate rescue group or getting her for free.
> 
> I'm already in love with those big eyes! She looks like a sweetheart!


Her being purebred to me doesn't matter! I just wanna ensure that she does not have any health issues that. could be passed to Louie. Viruses etc.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lmojeda said:


> I am being very cautious.. But my better judgement is telling me this may not happen. Bc she is asking for a $150 rehoming fee but, she told me she is talking to a few others and I think she is gonna give her to the "higher bidder" I told her by Friday if she has not found her a home then to contact me so I can meet them. Louie really wants a playmate but, I have read all the threads about puppy mills etc. so I may hold out to just save up for another fluff baby before Xmas gift to me and Louie? &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Definitely proceed with caution. How terrible that the owner is more interested in how much money she can get rather than finding the best possible home for this little dog.  It sounds like it probably will not work out for you, but I will keep my fingers crossed. If it is meant to be, things will fall into place for you...and, regardless of what happens, you & Louie will eventually have a playmate.  I tried to adopt a rescue Maltese named Joey that was so incredibly sweet (before Preston) but it didn't work out because London & Joey didn't get along well. I was heartbroken because he was a great little guy and Maltese aren't available for rescue very often in my area (maybe that is a good thing). It all worked out because not too long after, I found a great breeder who let me have Preston even though she was watching him for show...and he is perfect!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Definitely proceed with caution. How terrible that the owner is more interested in how much money she can get rather than finding the best possible home for this little dog.  It sounds like it probably will not work out for you, but I will keep my fingers crossed. If it is meant to be, things will fall into place for you...and, regardless of what happens, you & Louie will eventually have a playmate.  I tried to adopt a rescue Maltese named Joey that was so incredibly sweet (before Preston) but it didn't work out because London & Joey didn't get along well. I was heartbroken because he was a great little guy and Maltese aren't available for rescue very often in my area (maybe that is a good thing). It all worked out because not too long after, I found a great breeder who let me have Preston even though she was watching him for show...and he is perfect!


I have my eye on a little baby girl but I don't wanna jinx myself so, I well keep y'all updated!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lmojeda said:


> I am being very cautious.. But my better judgement is telling me this may not happen. Bc she is asking for a $150 rehoming fee but, she told me she is talking to a few others and I think she is gonna give her to the "higher bidder" I told her by Friday if she has not found her a home then to contact me so I can meet them. Louie really wants a playmate but, I have read all the threads about puppy mills etc. so I may hold out to just save up for another fluff baby before Xmas gift to me and Louie? &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 

What a pathetic excuse for a human being,so sad this cutie pie is owned by someone like that... I feel sorry for her...


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> What a pathetic excuse for a human being,so sad this cutie pie is owned by someone like that... I feel sorry for her...


Ik! I wish I lived on a farm bc I would have so many babies! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmojeda said:


> I am being very cautious.. But my better judgement is telling me this may not happen. Bc she is asking for a $150 rehoming fee but, she told me she is talking to a few others and I think she is gonna give her to the "higher bidder" I told her by Friday if she has not found her a home then to contact me so I can meet them. Louie really wants a playmate but, I have read all the threads about puppy mills etc. so I may hold out to just save up for another fluff baby before Xmas gift to me and Louie? &#55357;&#56471;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Go with your gut! This woman absolutely sounds like a puppy mill. I woulnd't be able to live with myself if I knowingly supported a mill. There are plenty of rescues and AMA breeder pups out there! We'll help you find one!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Go with your gut! This woman absolutely sounds like a puppy mill. I woulnd't be able to live with myself if I knowingly supported a mill. There are plenty of rescues and AMA breeder pups out there! We'll help you find one!


Thanks! More than likely I will NOT be getting her bc she will find someone that is not educated to pay a lot more $ to rehome her. I will just pray for this precious baby:/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa Marie - I was afraid of her not being quite who she says she is and more concerned about the money than the welfare of the pup. I was with my neighbor tonight and she's still so upset with getting her pup and knowing it contributed to the problem of a puppy mill. I know there are many great breeders in TX and also we've seen some adorable vetted rescues there so we'l all keep our eyes open for you. What part of TX are you in?


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep is all I would say, she is a cutie!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> Thanks! More than likely I will NOT be getting her bc she will find someone that is not educated to pay a lot more $ to rehome her. I will just pray for this precious baby:/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Ugh, ya I think I'd walk away. The whole rehoming fee thing makes me ill. Why do people think someone should "pay" them to take a "problem" off their hands? Because they "invested" money into their dog? Ridiculous. Their only payment should be the comfort they gain in knowing their baby is getting a loving forever home that they for whatever reason were unable to provide. There are a very few rare circumstances where I can understand it, like if you've got a very well bred (show breeder) purebred dog that's still young and healthy and circumstances come about where you can't keep it and the breeder is ok with you finding it another home, but sorry that's not the case here. Your money is much better spent adopting from a rescue where health and temperament has already been evaluated so you'll have a much better idea of what you're getting. And your money doesn't line the pockets of puppy mills, directly or even indirectly as would be the case here. That's just my take on the whole thing. Good luck! Where in Texas are you by the way? We've got cuties that come up in rescue all the time here in North Texas (DFW area).


----------

